# Minty Fresh DNP Log



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

Day 0

Because some of us still do drugs...

Took cake inventory, ready to start tomorrow.

Details forthcoming!


----------



## Viduus (Dec 10, 2018)

Checkout Blood, Sweat and Gear... S2H has some coded hints on DNP. He says diet is the key to making it work the best but I wasn’t able to figure out what he was hinting at. You might have better luck!


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 10, 2018)

Does that mean you carb loaded with cake or you made sure you had cake on hand for your forthcoming carb cravings?  The frosting will be calling you....


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

DNP + Cake = Results


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 10, 2018)

These are delicious


----------



## Seeker (Dec 10, 2018)

I prefer a nice minty fresh female snatch..or minty anus. oh..sorry to intrude on your minty dnp party.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 10, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> These are delicious


I just started sweating vigorously just looking at that pic as an FYI


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

Alright, all joking aside this will be my 4th run of DNP.

This is my first run since the legendary source (insert sources name here) retired.  

I've always run crystal in the past with 250mg per cap.

This run will be powder dosed at 200mg per in allegedly minty flavored capsules, hence the log title.

As some of you know, I'm actually training for an endurance event in March and have been cutting like a mother ****er to try and be competitive.  I just took my first week off in about 6 months and will be starting my run tomorrow.

Sadly, this will not be a DNP + Cake = Results type situation.  I've got about 20 more lbs I want to lose whether it's fat or LBM (collective gasp).

Diet will be a very restrictive PSMF loosely based off of Lyle McDonalds method.  I've discussed this very briefly with Zilla and he has assured me that trying to do this while training for an endurance event is a recipe for disaster so I am modifying my training schedule quite significantly for the next couple of weeks and will pick up where I left off when this run ends.  

I will still be waking up at my normal time, 0330.  I will still be going to the gym 5 to 6 days per week.  What I do in the gym remains to be seen, I may just end up sitting in front of the fan sweating for an hour every day.  The point is I want to keep the routine of getting up and going to the gym every day.

I'm going to start with 200mg DNP every day and adjust accordingly

I will be supplementing with the following:

Ephedrine
Caffeine 
Fish Oil
Magnesium
Potassium 
Multi Vitamin
Calcium


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 10, 2018)

Replace the Ephedrine and Caffeine with Phentermine and that 20lbs will melt off quickly.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

Day 1 

Food today consists of Whey Isolate, egg whites, chicken boob, fat free cottage cheese, micellar casein, and broccoli florets.

My burps right now are a combination of fish and mint leaves.  I'm not ok with this combo so I will be taking the DNP and fish oil at different times from now on.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

Lizard King said:


> Replace the Ephedrine and Caffeine with Phentermine and that 20lbs will melt off quickly.



You're a Phentermine...


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 10, 2018)

Lolz I died at the fishy mint burps comment. I know cake and DNP is your kinda thing so interested to see how this run goes without the cake portion being added. Interested in the lower carb intake on the DNP as that is typically how I run it with Type1 Diabetes so I try to limit the carb intake to an extent regardless and from what I have noticed, you can still get a good drop in weight with minimizing the side effects solely just be adjusting the carbs. Be interested to see how goes for you. 600mg/day is my sweet(sweat) spot

  I never had that issue with the fish oil like some people, maybe it was just the brand I was taking as I never noticed it. Then again, I may just be a weirdo


----------



## Spongy (Dec 10, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> Lolz I died at the fishy mint burps comment. I know cake and DNP is your kinda thing so interested to see how this run goes without the cake portion being added. Interested in the lower carb intake on the DNP as that is typically how I run it with Type1 Diabetes so I try to limit the carb intake to an extent regardless and from what I have noticed, you can still get a good drop in weight with minimizing the side effects solely just be adjusting the carbs. Be interested to see how goes for you. 600mg/day is my sweet(sweat) spot
> 
> I never had that issue with the fish oil like some people, maybe it was just the brand I was taking as I never noticed it. Then again, I may just be a weirdo



The fish burps seem to vary from brand to brand as well as how much food I've been eating in general.  I've noticed less food = more pronounced fish burps.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2018)

Day 2 - 4.6 lbs lost

Another 200mg this AM

Keep in mind I was on a heavy carb surplus and about 700 calories above maintenance the last 2 weeks so I have a decent amount of bloat/glycogen that is coming off. 

Felt kinda warm last night but hard to tell if it's related to the DNP or not.  Nothing uncomfortable.  Felt decent yesterday but a little "off" in a hard to explain way.  Energy was ok, hunger really didnt hit until about 7pm last night.  

Woke up feeling fine this morning but was a restless sleep.  Possibly due to adjusting to the EC and 600mg of caffeine throughout the day.

I'm not 100% sure yet but I will probably stick to 200 for tomorrow then toy with the idea of 400mg starting Thursday.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2018)

You mentioned your hunger hit around 7pm last night...do you notice an increase in appetite with DNP? I know with me i notice a huge hunger increase towards the backend of the DNP cycle and once it gets too much, thats when I completely come off for the sole reason of over eating and doubling the effects of the burn. I never notice much with 200mg but Im not sensitive to pretty much anything. Def interested to see how it turns out, fish breath and all


----------



## Spongy (Dec 11, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> You mentioned your hunger hit around 7pm last night...do you notice an increase in appetite with DNP? I know with me i notice a huge hunger increase towards the backend of the DNP cycle and once it gets too much, thats when I completely come off for the sole reason of over eating and doubling the effects of the burn. I never notice much with 200mg but Im not sensitive to pretty much anything. Def interested to see how it turns out, fish breath and all



I honestly think it has more to do with being on a PSMF diet and the E/C wearing off about that time.  I take my last dose around 2 and E/C has always been an incredibly powerful appetite suppressant for me.

To answer your question though, I do tend to notice increased hunger on DNP once I get to 500mg crystal (assuming 400 powder).


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 11, 2018)

Spongy said:


> I honestly think it has more to do with being on a PSMF diet and the E/C wearing off about that time.  I take my last dose around 2 and E/C has always been an incredibly powerful appetite suppressant for me.
> 
> To answer your question though, I do tend to notice increased hunger on DNP once I get to 500mg crystal (assuming 400 powder).




Yeah the 1st 2 weeks I dont notice an increase in hunger so no biggy, but after that i start getting extremely hungry non stop and it just turns out to be a concoction for messiness.  Only day 2 for ya so should be getting going here soon if you're a normal person lolz. Takes me a bit to get going. but yes, 500mg crystal....400poweder. I have ran both and actually like the powder more so, thread on here somewhere


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2018)

Day 3 - 8.6 lbs lost

Still doing fine but low energy from PSMF.  Hunger didnt hit quite as hard last night.  Ine more day at 200mg then I'm going to bump it up to 400mg.  

The only thing I've really been noticing is feeling sore.  It almost feels as though I had a low intensity full body workout and have mild pumps all over.


----------



## Straight30weight (Dec 12, 2018)

I’ve never even considered dnp but gonna watch to see how it goes for you. Looks like good progress already!


----------



## Jin (Dec 12, 2018)

I’m curious to try DNP because I like experimenting. 

There have been people that come to the board though months later and are ****ed up from it. I can’t remember the condition. Maybe something to do with edema?

I thought I remember MRZ commenting that something goes wrong with a very few people. 

What is that condition and can cake reverse the effects?


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 3 - 8.6 lbs lost
> 
> Still doing fine but low energy from PSMF.  Hunger didnt hit quite as hard last night.  Ine more day at 200mg then I'm going to bump it up to 400mg.
> 
> The only thing I've really been noticing is feeling sore.  It almost feels as though I had a low intensity full body workout and have mild pumps all over.



How are you down almost 9lbs in 3 days?  DNP causes water retention and usually some weight gain in the first few days.  Even if you were bloated from carb loading hard to imagine 9lbs.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Dec 12, 2018)

Jin said:


> I’m curious to try DNP because I like experimenting.
> 
> There have been people that come to the board though months later and are ****ed up from it. I can’t remember the condition. Maybe something to do with edema?
> 
> ...


Peripheral neuropathy (PN) is the main understated nasty side effect. Not what you are referring to but worth bringing up - easily the biggest issue when it comes to sensible DNP use. 
Whether you get it will be determined by genetics. Not correlated to dose or length of use. I estimate the chances at around 20% based on the scientific and anecdotal data. Possibly correlated to the quality of the DNP powder since incident rates have increased drastically today vs the 1930s. 
No pro-active measures to protect you against getting it. If you do develop symptoms, the likelihood is the damage is already extensive (as in the symptoms will get worse) and the only recommended course of action is to stop taking DNP immediately. 
It is a reversible condition although it takes a long time to fully reverse (years in some cases - healing the damage to your nerve casing is an inefficient process).


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lizard King said:


> How are you down almost 9lbs in 3 days?  DNP causes water retention and usually some weight gain in the first few days.  Even if you were bloated from carb loading hard to imagine 9lbs.



Couple things most likely...  I had a massive meal the night before with the in-laws, and I'm following a very rigid PSMF styled diet.  

I dont attribute any of the weight lost so far to anything other than water and glycogen, maybe a bit of fat.  I anticipate the true weight loss numbers will start tomorrow.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 12, 2018)

I get MAJOR muscle spasms in my legs while running DNP, only in the legs. Everytime i go to stand up, i extend 1 leg slowly at a time getting off the couch bc you can see it twitch/roll as extending. I get enough liquids in so def hydrated as can be and double up on supplements to ensure no decrease in those.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> I get MAJOR muscle spasms in my legs while running DNP, only in the legs. Everytime i go to stand up, i extend 1 leg slowly at a time getting off the couch bc you can see it twitch/roll as extending. I get enough liquids in so def hydrated as can be and double up on supplements to ensure no decrease in those.



No cramping or spasms but only on day 3 lol.  Drinking approx 1.25 gallons of water per day.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Couple things most likely...  I had a massive meal the night before with the in-laws, and I'm following a very rigid PSMF styled diet.
> 
> I dont attribute any of the weight lost so far to anything other than water and glycogen, maybe a bit of fat.  I anticipate the true weight loss numbers will start tomorrow.


That musta been a big poop @ 1.5 gallons of water a day.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lizard King said:


> That musta been a big poop @ 1.5 gallons of water a day.



There has been an uptick in the poop department for sure.  I've been sending FD photos for his collection.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 12, 2018)

Spongy said:


> No cramping or spasms but only on day 3 lol.  Drinking approx 1.25 gallons of water per day.



yeah def a good idea. i like adding V8 low sodium to help as well. its def not dehydration for me, i upped it to 2 gallons and was the same. 



Lizard King said:


> That musta been a big poop @ 1.5 gallons of water a day.




good god dont get me started there! DNP kills me the 1st 2 weeks. and my wife


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 12, 2018)

Spongy, ye doing conventional PSMF? Like sub 1K calories for a few months?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

NbleSavage said:


> Spongy, ye doing conventional PSMF? Like sub 1K calories for a few months?



Hell no lol.  Very very low cal but not sub 1000 and certainly not for a few month.  Few weeks maybe, but part of that will be the recovery and going back to maintenance and adding carbs and fats back it.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2018)

hows that neon yellow cum shootin for u spongy?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 13, 2018)

many years ago when i was doing dnp I was fukkin a hot brazilian lady...I used to bust nuts in here daily..She swore she was getting leaner from it..YOu think it had any effect on her...I must of bust 50 dnp nuts in her


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> hows that neon yellow cum shootin for u spongy?



No pigment yet!


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 13, 2018)

Bro Bundy said:


> hows that neon yellow cum shootin for u spongy?



never had that effect with me, no change in color. seems to vary from person to person


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

Things are definitely starting to heat up tonight!  Not terrible, but noticeable.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 13, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Things are definitely starting to heat up tonight!  Not terrible, but noticeable.


It's coming. I'm sweating through pillows already


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 13, 2018)

Spongy about to be LIT!!!

I ironically started mine the other day as well. Figured I'd run it thru Xmas with a little different approach with higher carb intake around the holidays to see the difference with lower carb/lower sides, etc. Had the always dreaded low blood sugar in the middle of the night so had to take glucose tabs...thus starting the endless roller coaster run with DNP.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 13, 2018)

Day 4 - Down 9.2 lbs
Day 1 of 400mg

Feeling pretty good this morning.  Had a pretty carb heavy meal for dinner last night (about 125g) so pretty surprised to still have lost anything as my weight was up almost 7 pounds after the meal and .5 gal of water.

Doing a split dose for the 400mg.  200mg in the morning and 200mg in the evening.  

Urine is kinda light neon, but that and the slight warmth last night are the only "sides" so far.


----------



## Trump (Dec 13, 2018)

I am in for the ride


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

Second dose down the hatch.

I think things are gonna get warm...


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 14, 2018)

I hate night sweats...


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

oh hey, cool.  I'm at the "peeing out the butt" stage.  That's neat.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 14, 2018)

Def split the dose up 200mg in the AM and 200 in the afternoon. I try and do mine exactly split between how long I am awake so I take the 1st around 630 and then around 130-2pm. When I do 600mg I'll tri split it that way it's an even dose.

Yellowish urine starting the side. Keep it sweating


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> oh hey, cool.  I'm at the "peeing out the butt" stage.  That's neat.



Lolz i just responded and saw this. Good god that is THE worst side effect I get from DNP. Id much rather sweat my ass off than the shitz. I bulk buy Walmart pepto liquid and tabs. Soon as it starts, 1/2 bottle down and then pop pills while I'm on the road. Overkill but good god after the 3rd time in 2hrs, you don't want it no more.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

Day 5 - Down 9.6 lbs
Day 2 at 400mg

Feeling really good.  Definitely a 2 gyros last night along with some pretzels, pita chips, and cake.  Not PSMF by any means, but surprisingly still down a bit in weight.

Other than a brief case of the shits last night, absolutely ZERO sides.  Slept soundly through the night, no sweats, nothing.  

I absolutely believe this is the calm before the storm.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 14, 2018)

Lolz def a different scheme in eating I see. Was wondering how the difference in habits would play any role. In comparison, when did you normally start to see your sides?

i got a slight increase last night but it’s 400mg in a littkr longer. I’m wondering if my eating timing will play any difference in this go around. I’m starting to get my low blood sugars more often which is a “good” sign of starts


----------



## Spongy (Dec 14, 2018)

metsfan4life said:


> Lolz def a different scheme in eating I see. Was wondering how the difference in habits would play any role. In comparison, when did you normally start to see your sides?
> 
> i got a slight increase last night but it’s 400mg in a littkr longer. I’m wondering if my eating timing will play any difference in this go around. I’m starting to get my low blood sugars more often which is a “good” sign of starts



When I'm actually doing PSMF I feel almost zero hear.  As soon as I have some carbs I start to warm up.

I normally never really got much in terms of sides at 250 crystal and would be about 2 to 3 days at 500 before things got rocking.

I think the sides are coming on a bit faster with powder but nothing bad at all.  Other than peeing out the butt.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 14, 2018)

Spongy said:


> When I'm actually doing PSMF I feel almost zero hear.  As soon as I have some carbs I start to warm up.
> 
> I normally never really got much in terms of sides at 250 crystal and would be about 2 to 3 days at 500 before things got rocking.
> 
> I think the sides are coming on a bit faster with powder but nothing bad at all.  Other than peeing out the butt.



Yeah I found with the powder that the sides were a lot different than the crystal. I found that I sweat more so at night which is ironic bc most of the carb intake is in the morning and afternoon. I actually prefer the powder sides in comparison from prior run.

im getting close to the point to where I have to take 1/4 of the insulin I normally take bc DNP drops it so often the additional insulin Id usually take is overkill and I just pop tabs and DNP heats me up. So I’m trying a few diffeeent things.

hope the bung-hole-io makes it for ya!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 15, 2018)

Day 6 - down 4.6 lbs
Day 3 at 400mg

The bloat definitely came after yesterday.  I was waiting for it and I'm surprised it took this long, but I guess it's only day 3 at 400.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 15, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 6 - down 4.6 lbs
> Day 3 at 400mg
> 
> The bloat definitely came after yesterday.  I was waiting for it and I'm surprised it took this long, but I guess it's only day 3 at 400.



Yeah sounds about right. 3 days on 400mg will do that. side effect of the powder. little different than the crystal. slower onset but still packs it. time to get spicy


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2018)

Day 7 - down 7.2 lbs
Day 4 at 400mg.

I think I'm just gonna go sit outside for a while.


----------



## Viduus (Dec 17, 2018)

Jin said:


> There have been people that come to the board though months later and are ****ed up from it. I can’t remember the condition. Maybe something to do with edema?



I’ve mentioned coming across more then a few anactodal stories about DNP and Edema. Seems to go along with electrolyte inbalances from excess cardio.

Nobody ties the two together but I’d definitely keep an eye on things if you’re running a lot. Seems to make the edema much worse when things start getting out of whack.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 7 - down 7.2 lbs
> Day 4 at 400mg.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna go sit outside for a while.




lolz! hope its cold where you're at!




Viduus said:


> I’ve mentioned coming across more then a few anactodal stories about DNP and Edema. Seems to go along with electrolyte inbalances from excess cardio.
> 
> Nobody ties the two together but I’d definitely keep an eye on things if you’re running a lot. Seems to make the edema much worse when things start getting out of whack.



I think its person dependent, obviously like most things. I've ran 600mg extended and short cycles of 800mg. I do take some supps with it and some V8 (if it gets odd Ill down some pedialyte and/or G2). No long term effects currently but its def something you want to start small with and see how you react overall


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2018)

Day 8
Day 5 at 400mg

Today exists.  It's a day.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Dec 17, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 6 - down 4.6 lbs
> Day 3 at 400mg
> 
> The bloat definitely came after yesterday.  I was waiting for it and I'm surprised it took this long, but I guess it's only day 3 at 400.





Spongy said:


> Day 7 - down 7.2 lbs
> Day 4 at 400mg.
> 
> I think I'm just gonna go sit outside for a while.



That's quite a sudden jump in weight loss


----------



## Spongy (Dec 17, 2018)

PillarofBalance said:


> That's quite a sudden jump in weight loss



My weight has been all over this DNP cycle, mostly depending on planned refeeds etc.  Also, drinking 96 oz of water during the night may impact the weight the next morning lol.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 17, 2018)

Spongy said:


> My weight has been all over this DNP cycle, mostly depending on planned refeeds etc.  Also, drinking 96 oz of water during the night may impact the weight the next morning lol.



lolz yeah its a nightmare! I freaking hate it. I wake up with slightly warm back and not sure if its my sugar low or just the dang DNP. i legit wake up every hr to hr 1/2 to pee. usually i wake up every 3hrs (almost on the dang minute) to go pee and now its cut in half at best.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 19, 2018)

Day 9 - down 6.8 lbs
Day 6 at 400mg

Everything is going well but the weight is just kinda all over.  I think we will just kinda need to see how everything pans out the week after stopping and the water comes off.  

I think I'll probably just run the 400mg for a bit longer because the sides really aren't too terrible since my carbs are pretty darn low.  It's hot, but not unbearable so long as my carbs are 30g or less per meal and spread out.

I can absolutely see how effective doing a true PSMF can be on DNP, I just chose a shit time to try it with all of the holiday parties and crap around.  I tend to not diet hard this time of year so at least the DNP is helping keep the lbs off.

I'm already pretty low BF % so I'm honestly not sure if 8 can get another 15 lbs off.

The DNP is definitely the real deal.  Neon pee and "busting toxic nuts" as Bundy would say.  I'm miserable if I eat more than 100 carbs at once.  I'm consuming 1.5 gallons of water but still feel a bit run down.

Good stuff and definitely one of the better runs I've had so far in terms of side (once again probably due to low carbs)


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 9 - down 6.8 lbs
> Day 6 at 400mg
> 
> Everything is going well but the weight is just kinda all over.  I think we will just kinda need to see how everything pans out the week after stopping and the water comes off.
> ...




100% agree with you on the low carb - low(er) side effects portion of that. All of my runs have been at a moderately low carb intake as that is how I eat overall year round. I see a lot of people go HAM on the carbs on DNP and that typically where you also see the dreaded sides portion of it. I forget the read i found one time about how DNP can really teach a person to eat right (for the most part for what its worth if they have no idea) as you eat harder, you burn more vs eating lower and moderate, sides are far less and get a good run and can extend it out. 

Awesome to hear the run is going well and sounds like got what you were looking for! Lolz on the holiday party portion...holidays could just be straight up hell if you are on higher DNP hoping for low sides.

Love to see how the end result comes out for you once all of the water weight and everything is gone. I typically drop about 4-8lbs to start and then after that it almost comes back to dead even with the internals and then the real weight is shown later. Love it tho when I can extend it and keep it hard in the gym and get a little of both worlds.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 19, 2018)

Day 10 - Down 10.2 lbs
Day 7 at 400mg

Solid sleep but woke up very tired.  Big weight fluctuation again but feeling pretty dehydrated.  Didn't drink as much water yesterday for no particular reason.

Still feeling pretty good, no major bouts of night sweats yet.


----------



## Lizard King (Dec 19, 2018)

Nice job at 10 days.  I stopped over the weekend, I don't think anyone would have wanted to sit next to me on a plane this week sweating on them.  Picking back up when I land home.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 10 - Down 10.2 lbs
> Day 7 at 400mg
> 
> Solid sleep but woke up very tired.  Big weight fluctuation again but feeling pretty dehydrated.  Didn't drink as much water yesterday for no particular reason.
> ...



My sweats seem to be variant based on the food intake. in difference in eating yesterday? some nights its a straight back sweat and other nights its just a slight dampness but nothing too bad



Lizard King said:


> Nice job at 10 days.  I stopped over the weekend, I don't think anyone would have wanted to sit next to me on a plane this week sweating on them.  Picking back up when I land home.



lolz. how long you been on your run and what dose?


----------



## Spongy (Dec 19, 2018)

My wife just said I smell musty.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 19, 2018)

Spongy said:


> My wife just said I smell musty.



double dog, no..triple dog, dare you to say the same thing back...


----------



## HijackedMyself (Dec 20, 2018)

Minty fresh + DNP. You have successfully made me feel weird.

[Minty fresh]-------------------------------------------------------------[DNP].


----------



## Spongy (Dec 20, 2018)

Day 11 - down 7.4 lbs
Day 8 of 400mg

Went way off diet yesterday for holiday party and definitely felt the heat lol.  Things still good but waking up very tired despite a solid 8 hours every night.  

Things all going well!

Still smelling musty apparently.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 20, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 11 - down 7.4 lbs
> Day 8 of 400mg
> 
> Went way off diet yesterday for holiday party and definitely felt the heat lol.  Things still good but waking up very tired despite a solid 8 hours every night.
> ...



lolz, you just couldnt resist the urge for the heat could you. just wanted to try it out for the fun of it...or you just really wanted to replace your cake habit 

how the F do you get a solid 8hrs!? im up every dern hour - 1.5 taking a pee. thought my sugar was low bc woke up and could see the sweat beading off my chest, nope. but the other night.... 11pm 120ish...2am 37 and 6 glucose tabs......5am 44. 

musty smusty... its working. gonna look sexy(er)


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

Day 13 - down 5.6 lbs
Day 1 at 600mg

Bumping up to 600mg today for the lulz.  Sides so far have been minimal and I can predict when I'm going to feel like hell based on what I'm eating.  My weight loss (scale) has been all over the place and I'm holding onto a lot of water.  Went out last night on a date night and capped it off with 2 massive blizzards from the DQ.  Definitely getting towards the end of the run as my carb cravings are getting a little silly.  Had a difficult time getting up this morning due to lethargy but overall still feeling good.  

I'm gonna split the 3 doses by about 5 hours.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 22, 2018)

How much ye down overall, Sponge? On the night sweats, I definitely find 'em related to my diet - particularly in the late afternoon / evening. Fook, even a bit of Tren with evening carbs and I'll soak the sheets. Glad yer doing well in that space overall.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

Down 5.6 overall.  Doesn't seem like much but I'm bloated as hell so it's going to be an interesting week after I come off.  My diet has been shot the last 2 days for sure.  I would estimate I'm holding a good 7 to 8 lbs of water just based on experience.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 22, 2018)

I would be willing to bet I could do a 4 week contest prep at this point and place well.  Dont let the scale weight deceive you, this has been an exceptional run so far, dietary indiscretions and all.


----------



## Pizza Party (Dec 22, 2018)

Ok, dont flame me for this...  But isn't DNP incredibly dangerous?  I have experience with it so I'm not trying to make an argument one way another.  I just know a lot of "respected" (insert air-quotes) fitness personalities have come out saying it is the most dangerous bodybuilding drug out there.  

It seems this forum is pretty DNP friendly whereas others make it sound like you might as well just jump into a boiling bat of water so I'm curious as to why there are so many different perspectives.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 23, 2018)

Pizza Party said:


> Ok, dont flame me for this...  But isn't DNP incredibly dangerous?  I have experience with it so I'm not trying to make an argument one way another.  I just know a lot of "respected" (insert air-quotes) fitness personalities have come out saying it is the most dangerous bodybuilding drug out there.
> 
> It seems this forum is pretty DNP friendly whereas others make it sound like you might as well just jump into a boiling bat of water so I'm curious as to why there are so many different perspectives.



It is dangerous, no doubt.  The line between it working and you being dead is a small one so you have to trust your source.  

A lot of the "professionals" out there speak out against it because it is pne of the only drugs out there the community uses that can kill you with just on miscalculation.  A lot of it has to do with people's mindset of "oh, if 2 pills work I should take 6 and really have results."

You just have to make a line and have the discipline to never cross it.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 24, 2018)

Spongy said:


> It is dangerous, no doubt.  The line between it working and you being dead is a small one so you have to trust your source.
> 
> A lot of the "professionals" out there speak out against it because it is pne of the only drugs out there the community uses that can kill you with just on miscalculation.  A lot of it has to do with people's mindset of "oh, if 2 pills work I should take 6 and really have results."
> 
> You just have to make a line and have the discipline to never cross it.



some of the best advise right there. it is a very dangerous drug and should be used by someone that can have the ability to truly know their body and be able to pay attention to it and the effects they are feeling. more is not always better with this drug as Spongy put it. Like me, my sweet spot is 600mg/day (3 caps) and that is what i typically run knowing the outcome and effects and protocol for my body. Have i went to 800mg/day, yes, however once i see the sides of it, its not worth it to my body so would I think i can just ran that going forward, nope. would i hit 5 caps, fauq no. 

DNP is a great thing if you can handle it and have source that pays attention to what they are doing with their product as putting other people's health in their hands, to an extent (what they decide to do with it and how much to take is up to them but still have to make sure they are set up for success).


----------



## Spongy (Dec 24, 2018)

Day 14 - same weight
Day 2 at 600mg

Why am I so ****ing horny?!  I'm just at my cruising dose but I literally want to bang it out 4-5 times per day.

I'm drinking 2 gallons of water just to get the fluids back from sweating all over everything.

I can't even discreetly jerk off because I have to change clothes each time from sweating.

Chestbrah, PM.  How's zyzz?


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 26, 2018)

Spongy said:


> Day 14 - same weight
> Day 2 at 600mg
> 
> Why am I so ****ing horny?!  I'm just at my cruising dose but I literally want to bang it out 4-5 times per day.
> ...




hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha im sitting here with family and just lost it at the discretely jerking off line


----------



## Spongy (Dec 26, 2018)

Day 16 - unknown weight
Day 4 at 600mg

Drugs are bad, m'kay?

Thinking I'm coming up on the end of the run soon.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 26, 2018)

Are you ecstatic with results??????


----------



## Spongy (Dec 26, 2018)

jennerrator said:


> Are you ecstatic with results??????



I'm holding on to a ton of water right now, but I think this will end up being a very successful run omce the water comes off.  

I'm going to keep the run going at least through this week so long as I can handle the heat, then go from there.


----------



## jennerrator (Dec 26, 2018)

Excellent, interested in your results!


----------



## Spongy (Dec 26, 2018)

So I've decided to go ahead and end the run.  It's been a good run so far but I'm curious to see how much water weight comes off in the next few days.

Sides other than heat and lethargy have been negligible

Lethargy wasn't bad until 600mg

The night sweats didnt really kick in until 600mg either.  Any carb intake over 50g seemed to really get me cooking.  I've soaked through my pillows the last couple nights and I've started snoring so it's time to stop while my wife still let's me sleep in the same bed as her.

The snoring caught me off guard, but is probably due to water retention in the face and neck.  Definitely kinda puffy. 

16 day run ramping from 200mg to 600mg for last 4 days.  Diet fairly inconsistent for the holidays.

Total scale weight lost during run is 6.6lbs.

I will update in the coming days with actually scale weight once water is off.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 26, 2018)

Great log, Spongy. Looking forward to the net result once ye shed the water weight.


----------



## Spongy (Dec 26, 2018)

I need to reiterate the fact my libido has been out of control the last two weeks. The only change has been adding the DNP so I am at a loss lol.


----------



## metsfan4life (Dec 26, 2018)

haha last couple post were funny. Like the weight - unknown. sounds like the DNP gets your hot and rowdy, hot in 2 kinds of way apparently. interesting about the snoring bc I do the same thing, wife keeps saying "you're snore breathing" while we are watching TV and Im like WTF you talking about. it usually only happens when running DNP so def interesting to hear that from ya. Sounds like from this run that the 400mg/day is your sweet spot as sounds like the 600 is manageable based on the amount of carbs you decide to intake. I have found pretty much the exact same findings (posted somewhere in the DNP forum) about the sides, even at a higher dose, are less noticeable if you dont take a ton of carbs and still great phenom results. I usually keep a lower carb diet so its bearable for me but yesterday being Xmas, i decided what the hell and ate a bunch of sweet potatoes and stuffing...night sweats was a sauna. 

I found that the nights are really where the sweat comes on strong for me at the lower carb intake. Do you find that similar? during the day, its not bad, even after the carb intake...but at night...its horrific


----------



## Spongy (Dec 26, 2018)

Oh yeah, night time sweats after carbs at dinner time are out of control.  Last night was dinner around 7, bed around 930 and I was just gross the whole night.


----------



## Maijah (Dec 26, 2018)

Great log Sponge, excited to see finished results


----------



## automatondan (Mar 20, 2019)

Bump!

Spongy, what was the end result after the water came off? Do you have any before and after pics?


----------

